# Any small colorful loaches that look like the clown loach?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw the Indian dwarf loach but wondering if there is any loach with the clown loach color pattern but in the ~3-5" size? I love the look of the clown loach but 100+ gal tanks....gah. Just trying to find some small/dwarf loaches.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The clown pattern is pretty unique. I really like dwarf chain loaches. botia sidthimunki


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Kuhli Loaches!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Clown Loaches are really slow growers.. and therefore are worth more when they are larger.. so if you bought 6 of em, then grew em out to 5 inches, you could then can sell them (for a decent return) and buy more and do it again..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Clowns get big 5 inches pretty fast depending on their condition and tank size. Usually takes only 2 years to get them to 5 inches and then it is about an inch a year. They shouldn't be kept if you don't have a large tank like 100 gallons plus. They have to be in schools best at lest 6. There is a definite pecking order and they can become very nocturnal and need to be feed after lights out. They need a hiding place where they as a group can live in.

For more info and pictures of loaches look at this forum Excellent


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My favorite small loach is the "cherry fin loach" which I bought as "zipper loaches" for $0.99 at BigAls. They have almost clown-loach brightness of coloration in their fins, but their bodies are black/silver.


If I was you, I'd go for the clown loaches. I have had mine for 2 years and they have gone from 3/4" to 3.5-4", and won't outgrow their current tank for another two or three years.

Warren


----------



## mrsleny (Sep 6, 2010)

I have 3 gold zebra loach (Botia histrionica) and they're great. Lots of personality.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Try http://www.loaches.com/ for all things loach.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

The sumo loach is a pretty decently colored small loach to consider.

On a side note, in the wild, adult clown loaches get to about 12" + long and are considered a food fish. IIRC, I read some where that their meat tastes abit sweet. Not sure.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

This appears to be under 2" and according to the profile rarely over 2.4"

The black and yellow pattern is niiice. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=52


----------

